# Brauche Hilfe! Unitymedia Technicolor tc7200 auf 5ghz



## noctis_61 (16. Dezember 2013)

Hallo Liebe Forums-Mitglieder,

Ich habe mich bis vor kurzem dafür entschieden zur Unitymedia zu wechseln.
Nun ich bekam gestern schon den Router zugeschickt ein Technicolor tc7200 der auf zwei Kanälen funkt wie ich es mir sagen lassen hab. Jetzt sieht es so aus ich möchte mit meinen HTC One über die 5GHz Frequenz reinkommen. Nur erkennen weder mein Pc noch sämtliche Handys bei mir zuhause nicht den 5GHz Kanal dieser Kanal hat nämlich eine separate Bezeichnung und diese wird halt nicht erkannt. Ich wollte fragen ob jemand das selbe Problem hatte und mir eventuell helfen kann. 

Vielen Dank schon mal 

MfG noctis_61


----------



## robbe (16. Dezember 2013)

Das 5Ghz Netz ist im Router standardmäßig deaktiviert. Bin mir jetzt auch nicht mal zu 100% sicher ob man es aktivieren kann, oder ob es Firmwareseitig gesperrt ist.


----------



## Icedaft (16. Dezember 2013)

Probleme dieser Art mit den kostenlos zur Verfügung gestellten Routern der Kabelnetzbetreiber haben mich dazu gebracht 5€ mehr im Monat für die FritzBox Cable auszugeben, das muß aber jeder für sich selbst entscheiden.


----------



## noctis_61 (16. Dezember 2013)

Danke für die Antworten.

Ja sie ist tatsächlich standardmäßig deaktiv. Ich werde gleich bisschen mit den Router Einstellung rumfuchteln mal schauen was bei rauskommt xD.

Kann mir denn jemand eine gute Box empfehlen für die Zukunft?


----------



## Icedaft (16. Dezember 2013)

Du kannst bei den Kabelnetzanbietern nur die dort zur verfügung gestellten Boxen verwenden, wenn Du was besseres willst eben in diesem Fall die FritzBox Cable.

Der im neuen Horizon-HD-Rekorder integrierte Router/Wlan-Receiver soll nicht so der Brüller sein.

Inoffizielles Unitymedia Kabel BW-Forum • Foren-Übersicht


----------



## SpotlightXFX (16. Dezember 2013)

Meine 5ghz gehen auch nicht ^^ 2,4 reichen aus


----------



## robbe (16. Dezember 2013)

Du könntest auch jeden beliebigen Wlan Router hinter die Box klemmen. Wozu brauchst du denn Überhaupt die 5Ghz?


----------



## noctis_61 (16. Dezember 2013)

robbe schrieb:


> Du könntest auch jeden beliebigen Wlan Router hinter die Box klemmen. Wozu brauchst du denn Überhaupt die 5Ghz?



Eine sehr gute Frage! 

Trifft sich gut das diese Frage kommt, denn ich wollte eben fragen ob das überhaupt notwendig ist? Als mein primäres Ziel ist es mit meinem HTC One z.b. schneller Ladezeiten für Streams und größere Reichweite vom
Signal zu erreichen.. jedoch Ist dafür die GHz Anzahl verantwortlich? Und wenn nicht welche Möglichkeiten habe ich denn um die oben genannten Dinge zu bekommen?


----------



## robbe (16. Dezember 2013)

5Ghz bewirkt eher das Gegenteil. Reichweite und Geschwindigkeit sind sogar etwas schlechter als bei 2,4Ghz. Wenn du die beiden Sachen verbessern willst, wird dir wohl eher ein zusätzlicher Wlan Router oder Acess Point weiterhelfen. Das Wlan vom TC ist nicht sonderlich stark.


----------



## SpotlightXFX (16. Dezember 2013)

Offtopic :
Habt ihr grad probleme mit der Firmware. Bei mir flasht das Teil angeblich & Internet geht nicht^^


----------



## noctis_61 (16. Dezember 2013)

Hmm.. Wenn das so ist sollt ich mir tatsächlich eine neue Box zulegen.

Aber kann es dennoch nicht sein das wenn man auf 5GHz funkt störungsfreier weiter bzw. Größere Datenmengen empfängt? Einfach aus dem Grund das in einem Hochhaus wie bei mir fast alle mit 2,4 GHz funken und sie dann meine 5GHz Funkwelle nicht stören können?


----------



## robbe (17. Dezember 2013)

Das ist tatsächlich möglich, musste dann ausprobieren. In meiner alten hab ich allerdings auch 32 2,4Ghz netze empfangen und mein eigenes lief trotzdem einwandfrei.


----------



## noctis_61 (17. Dezember 2013)

robbe schrieb:


> Das ist tatsächlich möglich, musste dann ausprobieren. In meiner alten hab ich allerdings auch 32 2,4Ghz netze empfangen und mein eigenes lief trotzdem einwandfrei.



Ich denke ich werde es trotzdem ausprobieren.. weil, manchmal wenn ich direkt vor der TC stehe habe ich längerere Wartezeiten bis die Seite lädt als wenn ich über den weiter entfernten Easybox 803 mich verbinde (mit dem Handy).

Manchmal konnte ich nicht mals oft besuchte Seiten wie YouTube, Facebook oder Google besuchen. Er öffnete sie einfach nicht. Irgendwie komisch was?


----------



## Deathranger (11. April 2014)

haben das moden heute auch bekommen haben das wlan freischlaten lassen, auf meinen rechner kommen beim download nur 2.7mb an wieso das? beim hauptrechner von meinen vater kommen, 12.7mb an bei steam, woran könnte das liegen bsw kann man da villt etwas einstellen? oder könnte das an meinen herkules wlan stick liegen?


----------



## SpotlightXFX (11. April 2014)

2,7Mb/s sind etwa 21mbit , an dem wird es liegen 
Habe nen Fritz.Wlan Stick und der kann 100K durch 2 Stockwerke übertragen


----------



## Deathranger (11. April 2014)

also liegt das wohl am stickt und nicht am technicolor tc7200? haben den heute von unitimedia bekommen, also 100k Leitung 
unser alter netgear router von dem kam dann garnichts mehr an... Lief auch total langsam, kann nur war echt gut stremen auch über wlan, aber laden naja... teils sogar schlechter wie bei der alten, 16k leitung
http://www.google.de/imgres?imgurl=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.hercules.com%2Fthumb%2FphpThumb.php%253Fq%253D95%2526w%253D980%2526h%253D950%2526src%253DD%3A%25255Cinetpub%25255Cwww.hercules.com%25255Cfichier%25255Ch_photo%25255C98%25255Cphoto_file_wifi.usb2.master.png%2526f%253Djpeg%2526bg%253DFFFFFF&imgrefurl=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.hercules.com%2Fde%2Flegacy%2Fbdd%2Fp%2F28%2Fhercules-wifi-usb-802-11g-hwgusb2-54-%2F&h=715&w=715&tbnid=CvVeuC64l5XsYM%3A&zoom=1&docid=DriVbwEpQGfbmM&ei=u1hIU9XjDqmn4ATKzYDYBQ&tbm=isch&client=firefox-a&iact=rc&dur=1370&page=1&start=0&ndsp=34&ved=0CGEQrQMwAw das ist mein stick..
hm also kann keiner mehr was zu sagen? finde das seltsam teste das  morgen mal wie schnell der 2t rechner beim downloaden über wlan ist von  meinen vater der hat ne wlan karte drin kann ja nur am stick liegen,


----------



## Deathranger (11. April 2014)

ups sry für doppelpost


----------



## SpotlightXFX (13. April 2014)

*bis zu 54MBps*

Da liegt das Problem 
Kauf dir ein Stick mit mit 300mbit+


----------

